# Milorganite in Oregon?



## Oregonseed (May 22, 2019)

Where can a guy buy it or when? Website says fred meyer and bimart carry it, never seen at either place.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Milorganite has caught on so much that prices have skyrocketed and supplies are low. The majority of other biosolid handling plants are now producing their own local biosolid fertilizers. From what I found on a quick Google search is that Oregons biosolids seem to be handled by Nw Biosolids in McMinnville. It appears they are repurposing them as fertilizers, just not clear how. It might be worth your while to reach out to them as some members can purchase by the truckload very cheap. Here is a link to what I've found. https://nwbiosolids.org/what-are-biosolids/where-do-i-get-them


----------

